# Possible offer on Pampers Micro (preemie) size nappies



## Marleysgirl

I know this isn't the right place for offers, but this offer seems to be restricted to the Micro size of nappies that many of our preemies started off in - so it might be of help to some of the newbies here.

I won't bother typing out the details, I shall simply link to the MoneySavingExpert.com thread:

Packet of Pampers Micro nappies for tiny babies for 33p

(Apologies if the link doesn't work, I'm not sure what's restricted to MSE members only)

(Apologies to the Mods/BGs if I've broken rules by posting this)


----------



## Lottie86

Hmmm the code 'worked' but it didn't discount the nappies, it just came up with "Your "Parenting Club Offer - Save £3 on Pampers New Baby" promotion" but left basket total as £3.33 rather than 33p :wacko:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yes, I saw further down the thread that some people reported this happening. Not sure why it's working for some and not others.

How's Findlay doing? :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

I'll try again tomorrow as if I can get them I'll drop them into Findlay's SCBU when we visit next month, it's not much I know but better than nothing.


F hasn't been having a good few days bless him and has been screeching in pain with his stomach :cry: If you have a look at my parenting journal towards the bottom of page 5 you'll see we now also have confirmation of his eye issues :( It's truly amazing how much bloomin damage can be caused by a chromosome having a duplicated section.

How is Andrew doing? Any more news on his hearing?


----------



## Marleysgirl

I was just catching up with the journal :) All that from one chromosome, seems amazing (iyswim!) It's good to see how his sensory room is coming on. And I'm glad that you had a good holiday, the cottage sounded wonderful!

Andrew's hearing continues to mystify us. He definitely has some hearing, he's a little more responsive now when we call him (loudly) from across the room. I don't know if he'll play ball with the next batch of behavioural tests in a month, so I think we'll probably opt for another month's trial of hearing aids.


----------



## AP

An offer on preemie nappies....

....that IS a miracle :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Well it is nearly Christmas Sandi :haha:


----------



## AP

excuuuse me but preemie nappies are (almost) for life, not just for xmas :rofl: Well it felt that way :rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

I still have two opened packs of preemie nappies on the nursery windowsill ... I can't bear to part with them! Besides, we haven't decided about no.2 yet :)


----------



## AP

Cherry's gonna be breastfeeding so you're gonna have to sort that one out Marleysgirl :rofl:


----------



## Lottie86

Good thinking Sandi! :haha:


----------

